# Sold Our Calves Last Thursday



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

We shipped our calves last week and got the check today. The steers averaged 721 lbs and brought 124.24. The heifers' avg. 688 lbs and brought 121.12. I thought it was pretty good for this time of year and their weight.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That sounds real good. Were they black cattle


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Around here you would see a bigger split in price between heifers and steers. Good job!


----------

